# 125 gal piranha tank



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Just thought I would share a recent shot of the 125 gal....


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

You know what i friggin love this tank and all those reds.......................wish i had thqat lot.......................

Come on AK your teasing us with the pictures, we want a FEEDING VIDEO........???????

dez


----------



## igotaweinerdog (Jul 16, 2007)

wow... how many do you have in there. sweet tank


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

:insertthisthreadisworthlesswithoutfeedingvideosmileyhere:


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

jmax611 said:


> wow... how many do you have in there. sweet tank


 i counted 72 on the old pictues he posted


----------



## barbianj (Aug 3, 2003)

> Just thought I would share a recent shot of the 125 gal....


Isn't it much more entertaining watching a mob of juvies?


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

I should have done that with some of my fry. Looks great. How often do you lose fish? Or do you even know how many are in there? Looks awesome.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

im with dez.
dope tank
let us see them feed
thats still the most extraordinary tank i have seen on this site..


----------



## DR.CaPa Burro (Aug 21, 2007)

wow very nice


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Thanks everyone-

I have been working on trying to get a feeding vid...Quality is always crap-
Gonna see about barrowing a friends camcorder...


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

overcrowded !

nice pic AK


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

coutl said:


> overcrowded !
> 
> nice pic AK


IYO...

Thanks.....


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

AK here is somthin nobody has done! go to a super market and grab a trout frozen then throw the whole thing in and then video tape it!


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

Holly crap is all I can say.


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

havent posted FOREVER, but that tank is jsut awesome. good luck with it


----------



## boomyvwj (Nov 22, 2007)

dang with that many piranha in a 125 do experience alot of deaths??


----------



## Chapz (Jul 9, 2007)

WOW!!! Still amazed the first time u added those pics.

Now an update.

Still Awesome AK!!!!


----------



## fliptasciouz (Jul 4, 2004)

I'd like to see a feeding on these lil' nippers.


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

Amazing tank !!!


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Thanks everyone for the kind words..

I dont see many deaths in this tank....But I do see some....But thats expected with all the size differences of the p's....But overall-this tank is a pretty solid setup....

I'm working on a feedinf vid-Once one turns out that I like----I will post it..


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

i think this tank gives me inspiration more than anything, and it shows with the right amount of care and attention more p's can be kept together..........not to say everyone can get away with it like


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

dezboy said:


> i think this tank gives me inspiration more than anything, and it shows with the right amount of care and attention more p's can be kept together..........not to say everyone can get away with it like


Thanks-

Couple things to keep in mind-
All the top cover and plants are helping tremendously in this project....I have many decor to help break up and setup territories.....Many little danios in there to disperse aggression....I feed them very heavily---Multiple times daily-they can vary from cod,tilapia,shrimp,freeze dried krill,flakes,and pellets....

See's huge water changes and has decent filtration......

Surely wouldn't recomend this kind of setup....But also not against seeing it done either....

Maybe "we" are just lucky.....Maybe we will soon have a disaster with this setup-who knows-But it has been fun,and I look forward to keeping everyone updated.....


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

AKSkirmish said:


> i think this tank gives me inspiration more than anything, and it shows with the right amount of care and attention more p's can be kept together..........not to say everyone can get away with it like


Thanks-

Couple things to keep in mind-
All the top cover and plants are helping tremendously in this project....I have many decor to help break up and setup territories.....Many little danios in there to disperse aggression....I feed them very heavily---Multiple times daily-they can vary from cod,tilapia,shrimp,freeze dried krill,flakes,and pellets....

See's huge water changes and has decent filtration......

Surely wouldn't recomend this kind of setup....But also not against seeing it done either....

Maybe "we" are just lucky.....Maybe we will soon have a disaster with this setup-who knows-But it has been fun,and *I look forward to keeping everyone updated*.....
[/quote]

looking forward to the updates.


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

i still have a vacant 5ft'er think i might try and have 20 or so max as i dont think i want to push the bounds of the amount you have....


----------



## StryfeMP (Apr 26, 2007)

Sweet setup AK. Are those plants live or fake plants? I'm cleaning out my 150 and can't decide what to put in it.


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

StryfeMP said:


> Sweet setup AK. Are those plants live or fake plants? I'm cleaning out my 150 and can't decide what to put in it.


100 reds should do it...


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

dezboy said:


> Sweet setup AK. Are those plants live or fake plants? I'm cleaning out my 150 and can't decide what to put in it.


100 reds should do it...








[/quote]

LOL-

Stryfe-They are live plants...


----------



## sepiroth18 (Oct 29, 2007)

nice tank dude!!







ak's 125 g tank + a bunch of p's = $$$$$$ hehehe


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

sepiroth18 said:


> nice tank dude!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL....I wish Sir


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

Are you not selling them ak...................you can ship me some over if you like..............lol


----------



## eiji (Sep 16, 2006)

he feeds them to his Rhom...









still amazed on that killer bunch


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

dezboy said:


> Are you not selling them ak...................you can ship me some over if you like..............lol


From time to time-But it certainly isn't a hobby or ne thing...Just like to breed them....If only shipping was affordable to that place.....


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

yep agreed.................shame it aint cheap cos i orde a bucket load from ya............


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

bump this thread cus i was just showing it to my best friend, cus he wanted to see the most badass piranha tank

and i showed him this one


----------



## LS1FDRx7 (Mar 6, 2007)

Very nice tank!! I've actually done that before but mines was a little less than yours. I had 64 of them and kept them about a little less than 2 months, I just couldn't keep up with the feeding and cleaning. Good luck with it though, Update us when they get bigger. I love to see that! Sweet setup you got there by the way.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Wow I didnt see that the first time around.

Great tank!

Ha just noticed the Cigar tubes in there....nice...haha


----------



## geo20 (Dec 13, 2007)

awsome tank looks so cool


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

Still waiting to see this awesome feeding video???? BUMP BUMP


----------



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

you get a feeding device that drops in food like every 2 seconds hahhaa

thats a lot of hungrey mouths to feed nice pack there your gonna need like 2000 gallons wen they grow up hahaha \

good luck ak if anybody can keep that many ps together for life its you


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

MonkeyBum said:


> Still waiting to see this awesome feeding video???? BUMP BUMP


Oh bloody hell-
Sorry Dez-I actually made one acouple weeks back-LOL
I guess I never posted it-

Give me a few days to edit it-And I will have it over the pond to you guys shortly enough....My mistake


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO CANT WAIT............................


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

MonkeyBum said:


> OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO CANT WAIT............................


Yeah-
Just sorry I forgot to post it-

Should be up new years day for ya...


----------



## NeXuS (Aug 16, 2006)

isnt that a little to many reds for a 125? or you have a huge tank for them to live in later. either way i like it sure as hell beats by 120g with 4 reds in it lol


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

NeXuS said:


> isnt that a little to many reds for a 125? or you have a huge tank for them to live in later. either way i like it sure as hell beats by 120g with 4 reds in it lol


I got 6 pools waiting for them as it's needed-I got long term plans figured out already....

Appreciate the kind words NeXuS


----------



## NeXuS (Aug 16, 2006)

AKSkirmish said:


> isnt that a little to many reds for a 125? or you have a huge tank for them to live in later. either way i like it sure as hell beats by 120g with 4 reds in it lol


I got 6 pools waiting for them as it's needed-I got long term plans figured out already....

Appreciate the kind words NeXuS
[/quote]

nice


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

NeXuS said:


> isnt that a little to many reds for a 125? or you have a huge tank for them to live in later. either way i like it sure as hell beats by 120g with 4 reds in it lol


I got 6 pools waiting for them as it's needed-I got long term plans figured out already....

Appreciate the kind words NeXuS
[/quote]

nice
[/quote]

Thanks my end goal will try to get these guys to around the 6 to 7 inch mark before breaking them up.....Planning on ending up with around 50 or so at that size-But we will see how it's.....


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

Really?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

CROSSHAIR223 said:


> Really?


As long as they stay in my tank-Yes really

what else are you going to do with them-LOL

Why not-
We can do it ne how.....Lets prove them haters wrong

Said end goal-
Not that it will happen

You know the damn difference ne how...


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

AKSkirmish said:


> Really?


As long as they stay in my tank-Yes really

what else are you going to do with them-LOL

Why not-
We can do it ne how.....Lets prove them haters wrong
[/quote]

I'm gonna feed your Gardini to them









LOL just playing


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

CROSSHAIR223 said:


> Really?


As long as they stay in my tank-Yes really

what else are you going to do with them-LOL

Why not-
We can do it ne how.....Lets prove them haters wrong
[/quote]

I'm gonna feed your Gardini to them









LOL just playing
[/quote]

I'll feed you P's to my FH-
LMFAO-

It's all gravy Sir
What needs to be done will be-You know that one......


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

jmax611 said:


> :insertthisthreadisworthlesswithoutfeedingvideosmileyhere:


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

AKSkirmish said:


> :insertthisthreadisworthlesswithoutfeedingvideosmileyhere:


[/quote]


----------



## Ryan4321 (Nov 24, 2007)

I cant wait to see this feeding video.. Awsome tank!!!!


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

I think this feeding video is gonna be pay per view


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

Dezboy said:


> I think this feeding video is gonna be pay per view


i hope not

and gl AK, prove them wrong. 
that would be sick to have 50 6" reds in a 125 gal tank. 
you could make the first ever "feeding a cat to piranhas" video.
hahaha i kid i kid.


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

I cant wait to see 50 6"ers in there, its gona make history,


----------



## bernokarl (Mar 26, 2007)

Feeding Please sir ! , . ? / " ' ; : ] [ } { = +


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

LOL-

Many factor are going to play a roll in this happening-(if it even gets to that point)......These are crosshairs babies as most everyone knows...If he does not want it to get to that point-then it wont.....We got other options for them----Just would like to see how long this goes well for...Thats all-

Hell no telling-one day acouple of them might just to decide to clean house and the whole little ordeal will be done with-I just count my blessing that it has lasted this long-Honestly...


----------



## delegat (Mar 22, 2007)

AK, i don't know how you do it, but you manage to surprise me with you're pictures every time!

awesome setup and fish


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

delegat said:


> AK, i don't know how you do it, but you manage to surprise me with you're pictures every time!
> 
> awesome setup and fish


Much appreciated sir.....

It's a work of art-


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2008)

great lookin tank.... hope everything goes as planned...


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Thanks-
I dont see it slowing down ne in the near future


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

What happened to this project ?? 
Any updates ??


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Moondemon said:


> What happened to this project ??
> Any updates ??


Tank was mine-
Fish was crosshairs-
Crosshairs sold the fish-
Still have tank-
Now tank has been sold to crosshairs-
Wanted to keep project going.....


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

AKSkirmish said:


> What happened to this project ??
> Any updates ??


Tank was mine-
Fish was crosshairs-
Crosshairs sold the fish-
Still have tank-
Now tank has been sold to crosshairs-
Wanted to keep project going.....








[/quote]

How big did the fishes get ? and how many were left when crosshairs sold them ?
i'll be getting many small (25 to 50) reds in my 125.... so this project of yours was quite interesting for me !


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Moondemon said:


> What happened to this project ??
> Any updates ??


Tank was mine-
Fish was crosshairs-
Crosshairs sold the fish-
Still have tank-
Now tank has been sold to crosshairs-
Wanted to keep project going.....








[/quote]

How big did the fishes get ? and how many were left when crosshairs sold them ?
i'll be getting many small (25 to 50) reds in my 125.... so this project of yours was quite interesting for me !
[/quote]

Ended up with around 70 fish ranging from the 4 to 6 inch range.......It was quite crowded----But very minimal loss....


----------

